# Torn by Renoa Heartilly [SasuHina POSSIBLE SPOILERS]



## Isuzu (May 9, 2007)

Torn, probably the most popular Sasuke x Hinata fanfiction out there. Written by Renoa Heartilly, I consider this one of the best SasuHina fics ever. o-o 

I think it's worthy to have it's own thread for discussion. ^o^ (It's a finished fanfiction)

PLEASE put big spoilers (death of a character, plotlines) of the story, in a spoiler tag. I haven't finished the whole story, and a lot of people haven't, so we wouldn't want to ruin it, would we. No, of course not!  

For those who haven't read Torn, here's a link.


Rating: Teen
Summary: Sasuke x Hinata. Tsunade got tired of keeping Sasuke inside Konoha walls, so she assigns him a mission. It takes time to love, it's not a game.
Other: This fanfic lasted over two years. It started on 2/17/05, and was finished 3/3/07. Anyways, I hope you all enjoy!​


----------



## gabzilla (May 9, 2007)

>_O

Best Sasuhina fic ever.

Made me like the pairing as crack


----------



## Isuzu (May 9, 2007)

SasuHina is a hard pairing not to like. ^^ 

It is no doubt my favorite crack pairing. :D


----------



## gabzilla (May 9, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> SasuHina is a hard pairing not to like. ^^
> 
> It is no doubt my favorite crack pairing. :D



 Many people would disagree with that.

Renoa made me like it <3 Awesome style. Even if I had to skip the narusaku parts....


----------



## donna8157 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone had saved this story since the author deleted all of her stories on ff.net.  Thanks, I've been looking for it everywhere.


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

Nope, Renoa starting writing naruto fanficion again, of course it's sasuhina, and she's stated that even she no longer has the story.


----------



## haschenliebe (Sep 4, 2011)

Still looking for a copy of her fic? Lucky you it's posted online, here it is.


----------



## Moka (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank You for the Link I will be looking forward to reading it


----------



## hmmmmmmm (Mar 1, 2012)

*Looking for Torn*

Hi guys,

I realize this thread might be a bit old but I was wondering if I could still get a copy of Renoa Heartilly's "Torn" fic? It was the fic that got me reading fan fiction seven years ago and I haven't stopped since! I would really love being able to read it again!

Thanks so much!


----------



## hmmmmmmm (Mar 1, 2012)

I was wondering if you might have a working link to the fic? Thank you so much!


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jul 25, 2012)

we're on the same boat. XD i've been trying to find it as well. along with fireworks. her stories are just so great.


----------



## hassan7774 (Jul 25, 2012)

Link is all fu................


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jul 26, 2012)

i got em. X) if anyone wants em, message me ur email.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 27, 2012)

None of the links work.  Post it in your NF blog.


----------



## CandyMari (Aug 12, 2012)

Why can't you just say the link here? o.o


----------

